# Applying for residency while staying in Portugal on 90 day visitor visa



## ahaserendipity (May 31, 2017)

* US Citizen here *
We were wondering if it was possible for US Citizens to enter the country on the 90 day visitor visa and submit the permanent residency application from Portugal. Does anyone have experience with this?

If this is not possible, are you aware of any exclusion that would prevent us from staying in Portugal while on the visitor visa (90 day max) as we wait for the application to wend its way through the approval process (traveling back to the US if an interview is needed).

Any thoughts on either approach or personal experiences with?
Thank you!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

ahaserendipity said:


> * US Citizen here *
> We were wondering if it was possible for US Citizens to enter the country on the 90 day visitor visa and submit the permanent residency application from Portugal. Does anyone have experience with this?
> 
> If this is not possible, are you aware of any exclusion that would prevent us from staying in Portugal while on the visitor visa (90 day max) as we wait for the application to wend its way through the approval process (traveling back to the US if an interview is needed).
> ...


I don't have exact details but PT changed some of it's immigration criteria earlier this year & I think you can now apply from here rather than have to return to your home country. 

IIRC, you just email your local SEF office to tell them what you want & to ask for an appointment but you'll find full details on their website at sef.pt & there's an English language option at the top of the page.


----------



## ahaserendipity (May 31, 2017)

*Thank you!*

Thank you for the reply!
I think the issue might be that we need to relinquish our passports, which you can't do without a passport --- unless there's an alternative process for that...


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

ahaserendipity said:


> Thank you for the reply!
> I think the issue might be that we need to relinquish our passports, which you can't do without a passport --- unless there's an alternative process for that...


I doubt they'd expect you to hand over your passport other than for them to take a photocopy of it etc but you should find full details on the website.


----------



## flasponge (May 22, 2016)

travelling-man said:


> I don't have exact details but PT changed some of it's immigration criteria earlier this year & I think you can now apply from here rather than have to return to your home country.
> 
> IIRC, you just email your local SEF office to tell them what you want & to ask for an appointment but you'll find full details on their website at sef.pt & there's an English language option at the top of the page.


Thank you for your information. This helps us out as well. We are trying to gather as much info as possible in order to retire here in Portugal eventually.
Sincerely,
Jason


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Jason

I saw your other post on the intro section............. do you have a right to a Portuguese passport through your family connection? 

If so, it's a doddle to get residency.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

travelling-man said:


> I don't have exact details but PT changed some of it's immigration criteria earlier this year & I think you can now apply from here rather than have to return to your home country.


For some types of visas. Not for the Type 1, which is for those living off 'passive income', e.g., pension, investments.


----------

